# Wann beißen Forellen gut ?



## forelli-t (1. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Community
Ich wollte euch ma fragen bei was für einem Wetter Forellen am besten beißen.
Außerdem wollte ich fragen was ihr für Köder bei wlechem Wetter benutzt und zu welcher Uhrzeit sie ungefähr am besten beisen.

MfG forelli-t:m


----------



## Trout Hunter (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

Man sagt das sie morgens am besten beißen! 

Aber eigentlich kann man das an keiner genauen Zeit fest machen ob morgens mittags ober abends! 

Ich hab mal nur am mittag meine Forellen gefangen! 8 stück und dann bin ich abgehauen weils immer wieder geregnet hat 

Lg. Trout H.

ich steh aber immer morgens um 5 uhr stramm mit meinen angeln am see :m bis spät nachmittag (17 uhr) kurz bevor nachtangeln anfängt :q

Vom Wetter her würde ich sagen eher im Herbst also aufjedenfall wenn es Kälter ist(das wasser) wenn du einen Teich/see findest der einen Frischwasser zulauf hat kannst du eigentlich das ganze jahr da angeln gehen!

Wetter... Forellen Sonnen sich gern! wenn die Sonne auf das wasser knallt fangen sie an zu springen! Hab ich in Brokenlande vor 2 wochen gut beobachten können


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

Sonnenaufgang ist schon ´ne gute Zeit


----------



## forelli-t (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

super da habt ihr mir schon gut geholfen

@ trout hunter

man sagt doch forellen die sprigen beißen nicht ^^
außerdem finde ich das man bei richtig krassen sonnenschein gar keine forelle fängt

also geht miir aufjedenfall so


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*



forelli-t schrieb:


> außerdem finde ich das man bei richtig krassen sonnenschein gar keine forelle fängt



doch, auch bei Sonnenschein fängt man, man muss nur einen schattigen Platz suchen bzw finden (Busch, Steg o.ä.)


----------



## forelli-t (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

hmmmm danke für deinen tipp
es gibt bei meinem Stammteich aber so gut wie keine Büsche oder Stege.
Es gibt nur manchmal schatten von den Bäumen aber da fang ichauch nichts sollte man in einer bestimmter Tiefe fischen ?


----------



## CaSp3r (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

bei sonnigen Wetter kann man auch am einlauf(wenn vorhanden) fischen,denn dort ist das wasser am kühlsten!!!
So eine erfahrung hab ich zumindest bei einem See gemacht bei heissen Jahreszeiten!!!


----------



## Schleien_Lover (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

also ich fange meine forellen jetzt auf grund (weil es dort kühler ist als an der oberfläche) bei sonne


----------



## forelli-t (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

jap einen einlauf hat der teich schon aber das Wasser kommt von dem Teich nebenan ich glaub nicht das es ziemlich kühl ist


----------



## Trout Hunter (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

Das Forellen die springen nicht beißen ist glaub ich einfach in den Köpfen geblieben! 

Mir hat mal ein Kollege gesagt das sie gerade dann gut beißen!?!?!

die Meinungen sind geteilt^^

**Suche Forellenteich/see mit Frischwasserzulauf nähe Bad Oldesloe / Lübeck / Reinfeld Umkreis ca. 100 km! Bitte melden**


----------



## macke (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

Im Frühjahr, wenn es los geht, ist meist eher spätvormittags/nachmittags die Fangzeit. Je näher dann der Sommer kommt, desto mehr verschiebt sich diese Zeit richtung Morgen/Abend.
(Natürlich meiner Erfahrung nach)

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

Ich Angel im Winter immer Forellen weil sonst nix anderes vernünftig beißt.


----------



## CaSp3r (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Ich Angel im Winter immer Forellen weil sonst nix anderes vernünftig beißt.


 

da bist du aber nicht der einzige der das so macht#h


----------



## celler (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

Jetzt mal ganz im ernst, ohne hier pampig zuu werden.
Aber schau  dich doch einfach mal Forum hier um, in letzter eit gibt es ganz viele Threads übers Forellenangeln....
Wie, wo, wann, womit, in welchen höhen und und und....


----------



## big-esox (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann beißen Forellen gut ?*

hi,ich war letzens erst Forellen angeln und da haben sie nur Morgens auf Bienenmaden und Powerbait gebissen


----------

